# Race at Medora Avenue Raceway July 17 GLS Rules



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If I have enough interest I will have a race friday night like we used to do.No food ,no plaques no charge doors would open at 6 pm racing until? Post up and if there is 6 or more we will race!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track will be open from 6 til? No charge,no food no plaques.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Had 6 racers lots of track time.Even started out the evening with some Jim Toms rye moonshine,
Skinny Tire 
Rick 72
Pat 70
Sam 67
Brian 66
Dennis 64 
Honda 62
Fat Tire 
Rick 88
Pat 85 
Sam 84 
Brian 79
Dennis 78
Honda 73
Hot Rod
Rick 75
Pat 70
Honda 64
Sam 64
Brian 63 
Dennis 62


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

brownie374 said:


> Had 6 racers lots of track time.Even started out the evening with some Jim Toms rye moonshine,
> Skinny Tire
> Rick 72
> Pat 70
> ...



Looks like Hondas loss was almost a 3 pete :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The new guy beat him 2 out of 3 races! Don't look good for honda!:freak:


----------

